# waterproof hunt coat



## NJR (7 July 2010)

does anyone have any suggestions for a supplier of off the peg hunt coat with a breathable waterproof liner?


----------



## burge (7 July 2010)

Sorry I don't but I will say that a good quality wool hunt coat would not let water in for a good while but they do get heavy when wet.


----------



## L&M (7 July 2010)

Sorry to hi-jack your post, but can you 'treat' a hunt coat with anything to make it more water repellent eg Nik wax?
Thanks


----------



## boneo (7 July 2010)

Men's Hunt coats are generally made of much heavier material, and will take rain for hours, and still keep the rider dry, but they do get extremely heavy.  Lady's, on the otherhand, are made of much finer material, and offer little protection, unless you go for a proper lady's which very few people do, as they aren't as smart.  Try Frank Hall's at Market Harborough, they make some of the best hunting wear  available


----------



## jrp204 (8 July 2010)

I treated my daughters hunt coat with waterproofer which seemed to help although if it was very wet she would wear a proper coat too.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (8 July 2010)

Have u tryed any second hand jackets? I was extremly lucky to be given my Aunts old jacket it is fairly thick and does seem waterproof have been out in some downpours!!! And just seems thru a bit at elbows, does get heavy tho, we wash off out jackets with a hose if they have got v muddy durin the day as well and it the lining stays dry then as well, dint think they make them quite as heavy now though, mine is a caldene though.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (8 July 2010)

I can highly recommend Alexander James- they offer a permatex (like Goretex) lining option for their hunt coats- i bought a lovely navy one 2 years ago and have never got wet  shame its now too big  but thanks to lovely OH i am having another made in a 12


----------



## Judgemental (13 July 2010)

Try Calcutts at Sutton Scotney, Hampshire


----------



## JenHunt (13 July 2010)

I have a shires one, the skirt has a a waterproof lining to it, and the whole jacket is sufficiently thick that it takes days of heavy rain before i'm wet!


----------

